# Rifle River Conditions W/Pics



## art21 (Oct 29, 2008)

Well went to the river this afternoon and this is what I found. High water and no Fish. 

First set is Downtown Omer /US-23 Bridge

























This set is off of River Rd.


----------



## art21 (Oct 29, 2008)

These were taken from Stover Rd. Does someone need to b contacted about the log jam or do they let it break-up naturally?


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for the pics, 2 days its game on.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams237 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks was going to give it a shot 2morrow. Guess ill give au sable a try.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

The bad thing??? More rain on the way!!:yikes:
Nice pics.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

That jam looks like a great place to pick out some fish weary about working there way through it!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

The chromers will be safe in that bowl of soup. I wonder what the pipeline rapids looks like. Give it a week to 10 days before she settles down that is if there is no more rain. Precisely why I did lots of fishing in the winter on that river.


----------



## jmarsh (Feb 10, 2010)

This is north of m55 today!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, sent from my IPhone.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

It's rockin and rolling Robert, I did not have my camera but you know what I mean. Those big boulders and quick drop make a good show and roar. Misho Wusk is getting a good scouring flush.


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

I like her when she looks like this


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

I do too, but I like to see the gravel get washed now and then. It's normal for the Rifle as it live up to it's name. Love that it has no dams.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Trout King said:


> That jam looks like a great place to pick out some fish weary about working there way through it!


Hell with the fish. Those are my favorite places to glean new tackle..


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Should be full of fish when the water drops


----------



## jmarsh (Feb 10, 2010)

Any word what it looks like now??


Outdoor Hub mobile, sent from my IPhone.


----------



## steelyphil (Feb 10, 2010)

It looked about 12-14 inches higher than normal at 55 yesterday...


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Watched you guys take off, the water looked fast glad you got out where you did and didn't go through the rapids! sent you a pm. Dan


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

diztortion said:


> Hell with the fish. Those are my favorite places to glean new tackle..


 
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
At least I am not the only one!!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

At least not on the Rifle River for awhile. When it calms down a little there should be some good fishing. We have elevated water conditions in the UP right now too. If we don't get too much rain this week it should be great by the weekend.


----------

